# Puppy Training Treats



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

I want to make sure not to over stress our puppy's digestive system early on. 

We have our trainer friend coming to start helping us work with our puppy at 10 weeks old (when our puppy comes home) next weekend. What are some good, safe treats to use for training a puppy at this age that are okay with his immature digestive system? 

I plan to change his food to a different brand and grain-free after he's in our house a few days, too. 

Thanks!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

TamaraCamera said:


> I want to make sure not to over stress our puppy's digestive system early on.
> 
> We have our trainer friend coming to start helping us work with our puppy at 10 weeks old (when our puppy comes home) next weekend. What are some good, safe treats to use for training a puppy at this age that are okay with his immature digestive system?
> 
> ...


Your trainer will probably have an opinion. But the puppy's kibble makes a good treat if its tiny and he likes it. If you use it, deduct it from the amount of kibble he eats during the day. (That rule is really more for older dogs who could gain too much weight.) It's hard to overfeed a growing puppy. Some pups have bottomless pits. Others, don't care about food. I have one of each.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Mollys favorite training treats were small bits that were soft and chewy. Some were tiny enough to give as is. Otherwise I would just break one apart into multiple pieces.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

The trainer recommended I cook up chicken, cut up pieces, and freeze them until just before we needed them. To be honest, that's a lot of work to do when we just got a puppy. I'd prefer something simple to buy or prepare, but won't irritate his tummy. 

The kibble idea works as one. ;-)


----------



## dickli (Jun 19, 2012)

I use this Wellness air-dried food for training treats. I like that it's a completely balanced food. It's small, soft, and at least for my dogs it's a high value treat. The 2.2 lb bag goes a very long way. I sometimes store some of it in the freezer. There's also a salmon variety.

Wellness CORE Air Dried Grain Free Original Turkey & Chicken Natural Dry Dog Food, 2-Pound Bag: Pet Supplies: Amazon.com


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I used the Bill-Jacs liver flavored soft treats when my dog was a puppy. Like Diane, I broke one up into very tiny pieces. She loved them and had no problem digesting them. One package lasted a very long time. Now I use Ziwi Peak treats and one package lasts me a long time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TamaraCamera said:


> The trainer recommended I cook up chicken, cut up pieces, and freeze them until just before we needed them. To be honest, that's a lot of work to do when we just got a puppy. I'd prefer something simple to buy or prepare, but won't irritate his tummy.
> 
> The kibble idea works as one. ;-)


The problem with kibble is that it takes a long time to chew, so you can't get in the repetitions that you need while training. If you don't want to cook chicken yourself, buy the pre-cooked chicken by Tyson or Perdue and cut it up.

Pork roast works REALLY well. Make a pork loin roast for the family, carve off what you need to serve the family, then over-cook the rest, so that it's on the dry side. This can be cubed in TINY pieces. It is very good quality protein, and a lean meat. And it doesn't crumble and make a mess the way chicken does.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

TamaraCamera said:


> To be honest, that's a lot of work to do when we just got a puppy.


ound: PUPPY and WORK are mutually inclusive words. Raising a 10 week old puppy can be a full time job!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

TamaraCamera said:


> I plan to change his food to a different brand and grain-free after he's in our house a few days, too.


What is the breeder currently feeding your little guy? Presuming it is a good quality, healthy food, I would wait a few months before changing his diet. To do otherwise risks digestive issues and behavior problems. While your puppy is adapting to his new forever home, you want to change as little as possible from what he is used to at the breeders. He will adapt more rapidly with fewer immediate changes.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

*Our puppy didn't like much till she was 13 weeks old*



TamaraCamera said:


> I want to make sure not to over stress our puppy's digestive system early on.
> 
> We have our trainer friend coming to start helping us work with our puppy at 10 weeks old (when our puppy comes home) next weekend. What are some good, safe treats to use for training a puppy at this age that are okay with his immature digestive system?
> 
> ...


Hi, our puppy was very picky at 10 weeks old. She didn't like much of anything other than her kibble. She was okay with the Kong Easy Treat spray, cheese strings, peanut butter, coconut oil. But those weren't great for training. She loved turkey balls from a doggie bakery.

At 13 weeks, our puppy started to like what she didn't like before. She likes almost everything now.

Good luck. It's good to start early, but I found our pup didn't get "it" till she got older. Start with clicker training.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

seesawhavanese said:


> Hi, our puppy was very picky at 10 weeks old. She didn't like much of anything other than her kibble. She was okay with the Kong Easy Treat spray, cheese strings, peanut butter, coconut oil. But those weren't great for training. She loved turkey balls from a doggie bakery.
> 
> At 13 weeks, our puppy started to like what she didn't like before. She likes almost everything now.
> 
> Good luck. It's good to start early, but I found our pup didn't get "it" till she got older. Start with clicker training.


I think this varies a lot from dog to dog. All of mine were very food motivated at 8 weeks, and also very eager to learn!


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> I think this varies a lot from dog to dog. All of mine were very food motivated at 8 weeks, and also very eager to learn!


We have finally found treats he loves! I think his lack of food motivation the first few days at our house was just part of the initial transition. He's adjusting now, so LOVES treats! And is learning quickly. :laugh2:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I use Rexy's kibble if I am working with him at home or my office. I measure out his daily portion and work off that for short training sessions throughout the day. When we go to puppy class I use tiny bits of boiled chicken or chopped up pork roast or even bits of cooked hamburger. These extra tasty bits hold his attention with all the activity going on in the training space. Also these foods don't seem to irritate his stomach.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

seesawhavanese said:


> Hi, our puppy was very picky at 10 weeks old. She didn't like much of anything other than her kibble. She was okay with the Kong Easy Treat spray, cheese strings, peanut butter, coconut oil. But those weren't great for training. She loved turkey balls from a doggie bakery.
> 
> At 13 weeks, our puppy started to like what she didn't like before. She likes almost everything now.
> 
> Good luck. It's good to start early, but I found our pup didn't get "it" till she got older. Start with clicker training.


That's exactly what happened! After he was here for a week, he started to like the treats he hadn't liked before, and we've been able to find training treats and foods he will eat to keep him busy. Phew! :smile2:


----------

